# Which spinning reel (~$200)?



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm after a small spinning reel for flicking plastics mainly, would probably loosely fit in what manufacturers label their 3000 size.

I'm ready to spend a bit more than I normally would on a reel having only bought cheapies of late. My old favored Penn bait fishing reels are still going but tractor sized + who wants to flick lures with no infinite anti-reverse?

I would rather buy a better quality reel with only 5 ball bearings than a 10 bearing model which is of lower quality.

Drag is something else I'd take into account as I'd like to have a better chance of landing that unexpected oversize by catch.

I've used a Daiwa Luvias before but found,mwhile the drag was superb, the handle was just as wobbly as my $15 eBay special and the bail arm trip was dicky. Don't want to spend $500.

Each manufacturer must have about 10 different models of reels HELP!


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2012)

The shimanos would be stradic FJ or ci4, sustain FE or saragosa. The Sustain and stradic ci4 might go $20 over budget but the other 2 are under. Im looking for the same thing but just cant seem to win. Sent canuck cubbs a PM. He posted on KFDU that he was doing a order from the US and Stradics would be about $160 delivered. I had the previous model Stradic FI and it was a cracker of a reel and handeled good size sting rays with no dramas.


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

patwah said:


> Stradic FJ 3000, US$168 delivered
> 
> http://reelfishingdeals.com/shop/produc ... e6ee65b824


I wonder if they combine shipping like this site on ebay.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Shimano-Stra ... 2c66005db6

One 3000 for $131 with $30 shipping and each additional reel $15 shipping. I was thinking of ordering if you want to split costs.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Haven't looked through all the info but what's the difference between the Stradivari fj and the other one Ci4?

I think I'm interested....


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

Barrabundy said:


> Haven't looked through all the info but what's the difference between the Stradivari fj and the other one Ci4?
> 
> I think I'm interested....


From what I read and was told by the Shimano guys at TP: The Stradic Ci4 and Stradic Fi are same internals, just different externals (lighter material Ci4). However, the FJ has been upgraded internally, and now has X-Ship which used to only be on their Stella reels.

As for the Mo Tackle link....I'll take Stradic over a plain Soron sx any day. Now a Soron STX is a different story (love those reels).


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Starting to get confused again, worse than buying a car!


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

I have one each of the FI anf FH and FJ stradics and seriously, if you did not look at the reel whilst using it, you would not detect the difference. They are all bloody good reels that punch above their weight. If I had the option of a cheap sale of FI over FJ I would opt for the FI.
Personally i do not like the C14 models, give me the standard reels any day.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

No need to be confused Con, if it says stradic on it, you're in business. Personally I'd go the ci4 (I have one in the 4000 size and love it) or the new fj. The ci4 is a carbon composite frame (as opposed to aluminum) which makes them bloody light. Some people reckon they flex a bit but I've pulled tuna, barra and metre queenies on mine and never noticed a thing. The fj is the new white model. The previous model, the FI, is silver and gold and is also an excellent reel and as its superseded now you can get it for a bargain.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I think I need to see one in the flesh to establish that I'm talking about the right sized reel. Looking at the various brands and models online doesn't give any indication of size compared to what I'm wanting to replace.


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

Barrabundy said:


> I think I need to see one in the flesh to establish that I'm talking about the right sized reel. Looking at the various brands and models online doesn't give any indication of size compared to what I'm wanting to replace.


The sizing on the stradic C14 is pretty small, I have 2 of the 4000s and they are about the same size as a 2500 in some other reels I have used before.


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Don't put too much thought into it, just get one of the models mentioned and you'll be a happy chappy.

ci4's probably have the superior drag system with carbon washers whilst the fj probably has the better internals with the x-ship.

The drag on the fj sounds cooler (if that matters lol)


----------



## Drew (Jan 24, 2012)

I reckon the Daiwa Aird is hard to beat... http://www.bcf.com.au/online-store/prod ... escription

also some of the Okuma's are great little reels, with lifetime warranty...

such as the Trio

http://motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr=pro ... ct_id=8569

also fits your price bracket...

take a look at Tackle Warehouse in the US - nearly 30-50% off the aussie RRP for most reels...


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

blueyak said:


> Don't put too much thought into it, just get one of the models mentioned and you'll be a happy chappy.
> 
> ci4's probably have the superior drag system with carbon washers whilst the fj probably has the better internals with the x-ship.
> 
> The drag on the fj sounds cooler (if that matters lol)


That's funny, my ci4 has felt washers. The drag is fantastic though, smooth and very powerful for such a small reel. Maybe they've changed material - mine's a couple of years old now.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Which ever one you buy Con, don't forget to apply the ute door test - you need something that can survive at least two slams.


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

When I saw the title I thought "oh oh....can of worms here.." surprising consensus though, generally.

This stuff is a real 'preference' thing as many of the brand name reels are quite good these days, particularly in the price bracket you've mentioned. I personally love Pflueger gear and all my reels, baring my old ABU baitcaster, are Pflueger, and I love 'em all. Some are quite old and Ive never had a failure of any kind. I must admit though, that I do look after the gear and I did spend a chunk of money when I bought them, I guess thats my message, buy the best you can afford, costs less in the long run.

Cheers.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

For the sake of completeness, I thought I'd wrap this one up by saying I just took delivery of a Stradic Ci4 2500. The most impressive bit was I bought it on ebay exactly one week and one day ago from the US. My local tackle store said they don't stock them because they're too dear and not many people buy them but they could get one in for me. I doubt they could havre got one in the same time it took for this one to travel from overseas....they definitely couldn't match the price.

One having a bit of a play with it I'm thinking I should have either bought a second one the same or next size up, impressed with how light it is although I haven't spooled it wilh line yet.

Thanks for your input guys, I think I would have ended up with something I wouldn't have been happy with if I did the shopping around myself....too many brands, too many models, too confusing!

Ps. I still can't see where the money is in those little pieces of plastic!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2012)

Just dont try pulling it apart to see the gold bits :lol: :lol:


----------



## Harden97 (Feb 21, 2012)

Have a look at this nice reel http://motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr=pro ... ct_id=8361


----------

